# Dashboard removal? Evaporator Coil replacement



## csafarmer (Aug 11, 2014)

Trying to get my AC going on my 91 XE P/U.... It looks like my evap coil has a leak, and I was wondering if anybody can tell me, step by step,how to get it out?
It's my understanding, that the whole dash has to come out. Are there any tutorials on here for that? 
Thanks!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

You do not have to remove the whole dash.

The best I can do is show you the tutorial I followed for installing AC into my truck:

How to: Retrofitting A/C


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

evap leaking (system will not except a charge) or is there condensation in the evap box thats dripping into the cab? (probably caused by a blocked drian hose)


----------



## csafarmer (Aug 11, 2014)

Speedo. No condensate problem. The evap coil is shot. System wont hold a vacuum. When I sniff it with a freon detector, it goes off when I stick it in the passenger side AC vent. 
I got fixing the AC system. Just wasn't sure about how to get the evaporator out. I went searching on Youtube, and found a few videos by kids that removed the whole dash and claimed that they were fixing the AC. 
So.... I'll pull the glove box out. And then I'm off to the races. While I'm at it, going to replace all of the O-rings and put a new dryer in.

jp2code, THANK YOU! I'm a VERY HAPPY man that I don't have to pull the dash. That tutorial was perfect. 

Next question.... I've got the classic plastic trim curl around my AC vents. Can figure out how to get the middle one out, but I'm scratching my head on the side ones. Do they snap in, or are there screws somewhere? Planning on Ebaying some new ones. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

csafarmer said:


> Next question.... I've got the classic plastic trim curl around my AC vents. Can figure out how to get the middle one out, but I'm scratching my head on the side ones. Do they snap in, or are there screws somewhere? Planning on Ebaying some new ones.


I'm not sure. I want to say I pulled the one out of my driver's side one time.

I am not near my truck at the moment, so I can't check that.

Don't pull too hard. You don't want to break anything you'll need later.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the vent is junk, break it up and pull it out, if not, you have to use a thin/flat tool to slide in on the sides to release it, if you get one out (or a new one, you will see the clips on the side of the vent)


----------

